# Rack and Roll loading system



## Kitfox (Aug 13, 2009)

I have just been looking a the Rack and Roll loading system (www.rackandroll.net.au) and will probably order one next week. In comparison to some of the THULE systems available for $600+ this looks like a cheap alternative and I love its simple to use design. Does any one else use these and if so could I have some feed back. Also as I would like to spread my wings a little and travel further afield, what is the best method to carry the yak, top side up or top side down. I have a Profish 45 and have rod holders and sounder mounts etc which means top side up is preferable but I was thinking it might load the racks up a bit at speed as the aerodynamics of the yak would lift it.

Cheers
Graeme


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I have that system, I bought the perception loader bar, clamps on to my front bar and cost me $90, its a permanent fixure.

Plenty of people on here make a DIY version of that exact same thing. I can't see how that could be worth $600+ or why you would pay $600+ for that when you could probably make something like 50 bucks if you were to do it yourself.

Good idea and great product, but really, come on $600, they're dreamin :lol:

Cheers


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

Try this for about $35

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=29900&p=315997&hilit=dodge+roof#p315997


----------



## Kitfox (Aug 13, 2009)

RangiRocks said:


> Try this for about $35
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=12&t=29900&p=315997&hilit=dodge+roof#p315997


How simple is that. Thanks. Sal, the THULE system I referred to that cost $600+ was the Hullivator which is a complete rack system. Still exy at that price.

Cheers


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Kitfox said:


> How simple is that. Thanks. Sal, the THULE system I referred to that cost $600+ was the Hullivator which is a complete rack system. Still exy at that price.
> 
> Cheers


Doh, my brain not working right :lol: It saw the 600 and thought it was for that new one.

I see Sunstate Hobie is a distributor up here, for $149 = P&H not too bad but can be done cheaper.

Cheers


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi mate, I bought the rack and roll because i have Thule aero bars on my suby and bending the steel for the bars would have been a bitch and i needed my yak on the roof for my holidays, they work ok but you can make a better system for about $50. Have a look on here in the "do it yourself" you will find heaps of great ideas. But you will find the Rack and roll does the job.
Bilby.


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

I found the rack and roll system didn't give me enough width to lean a hobie outback against it without a high risk of scraping the landcruiser

tent poles work a treat


----------



## LesSimmo (Jul 26, 2009)

I use the Rack and Roll for loading my Hobie Outback and transport it upside down, but I don't load it upside down as shown on the Rack and Roll video, as I found loading and unloading right way up and rolling the kayak over on the roof much easier. There is a video at a popular kayak coastal fishing web site. Try Google as I can't add the web address here.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

I use the rack and roll to load my Adventure Island on the roof of my Focus. I load and unload it upside down. The rack and roll extension support leg is a great addition as it creates a totally stable platform. I have got a couple of little scratches due to inexperience, however I find if I load it with the rack and roll on the rear rack the side mirror acts as a guide. Just be a bit careful and you will be fine. The focus does have a low roof and of course is easier to access that a 4WD. If you carry the yak upside down it eliminates the need for additions to the roof racks.


----------



## TroopyF (Sep 18, 2007)

Just bought the Rack and Roll today and found it loading my Adventure easy even on the high roof of my Troopy.

Cheers
Fab


----------



## Tola (Oct 17, 2009)

Been using the rack and roll for my outfitter since I first got the Kayak; it's harder to flip the yak upside down on the ground than it is to get the thing on the roof!

It might be a bit hard to use this system if you're going to have the yak right-way-up ontop of the car. Whatever you do, just be careful with side mirrors when lifting up and down (fold them in first if you can). Besides that, great simple system that does the job.


----------



## MaryJeanOcsan09 (Dec 14, 2009)

RangiRocks said:


> I found the rack and roll system didn't give me enough width to lean a hobie outback against it without a high risk of scraping the landcruiser
> 
> tent poles work a treat


I agree with you. Tent poles really work a treat! In that condition, you and your companion can enjoy the camping or any other event that you are working at. By the way, I am glad to know that you found the rack and roll system. But, why is it that it didn't give you enough width to lean a hobie outback against it without a high risk of scraping the landcruiser?

_________________
SEO Services


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

The amount of free bar protuding out from the cruiser didn't leave any margin for error 
Bearing in mind I have the Toyota Roof Racks and they seem to require the rack and roll to be further onto the bars. Given the bars are nealy 2m off the ground didn't help
The hobie dealer ended up recommending against them


----------

